# Army and Evil Dead Trivia



## Euterpe (Jan 13, 2002)

*Come on Guys....Army and Evil Dead Trivia*

ok lets see if this sparks any chat.....
ok an easy one to start with

Ok we all know that Sam Raimi was the driving force behind AoD. 2 of his brothers were also involved. Who are they and what did they do in/for the movie "Army Of Darkness?"


----------



## bummer (Jan 13, 2002)

Ivan co-wrote Army of Darkness!

Ted played several characters, including the man of steel knight


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 14, 2002)

Good job, bummer! 

Your turn:rolly2:


----------



## bummer (Jan 14, 2002)

Where was the cabin shown in ED1 located?  (Note: where the cabin was *really* located, not where the movie is set)


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 14, 2002)

Morristown TN


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 16, 2002)

ok since I know I'm right, here's the next question 

Who composed the music for AoD? (2 ppl)


----------



## bummer (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry, Jen; I thought I had already replied!  

To answer your question, is it Joseph LoDuca and Danny Elfman


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 17, 2002)

Thats ok 
Thats also right! Your turn!


----------



## bummer (Jan 17, 2002)

What department does Ash work in at S-Mart?


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 19, 2002)

Housewears LOL

Um....
Name one of the 2 people that played the fishermen in the begining of ED


----------



## bummer (Jan 20, 2002)

Sam Raimi!  LOL

What was the character's name in AoD that Ash becomes involved with, and 'got ugly real quick?'


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Sheila

Who played Shiela?


----------



## bummer (Jan 20, 2002)

Embeth Davidtz

OK...are we the only ones here, or what???

 name one character played by Ted Raimi other than the man with the sword


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 20, 2002)

does it matter? 

He was, among other things, the stockboy at the S-Mart


----------



## bummer (Jan 20, 2002)

Guess it doesn't, we're still going at it!!


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Nope!

Hum.....
Yodoshi from the XWP eps "Fin and Fin 2" was often compared to what Evil Dead aspect?


----------



## bummer (Jan 22, 2002)

:eek7:  Yodo-who?  Fin-what?  You'd better email August a link, or we'll be here forever!! LOL!!


----------



## august (Jan 26, 2002)

*OMG!  Cetus Lepidus!  Who knew there was an Army of Darkness section here?  For that matter, who knew there was a movies section here?  No wonder you chicks have so many posts here!  Wonder how many other forums you've been sneaking around in.....

As for the question at hand. Yodoshi has been compared to that no-talent b@st@rd Tapert who has to plagiarize from himself, and ruined the show for all of us by not giving us a kiss, and stringing Xena up like a slab of meat, thereby perpetuating the vast hetero-white male conspiracy that has kept us sisters submissive for millenia!!  

Errrr.... wait a sec - I misread the question.  You meant compared by sane people.  

In that case, the Yodoshi-eye-viepoint was a direct nod to the Evil Force Point-of-View from ED and AoD.  



Here's one for you:  the Force Point of View that attacks Ash in the woods and drives him into the windmill, followed by furious pounding on the door, and interspersed with cuts to the turning arms of the windmill, and the slowly rotating millstone.... what Xena episode recreated this?



*


----------



## bummer (Jan 27, 2002)

ACK!!  Xena again!!  (LOL at your insane comparison, BTW!!)

OK, heres a WILD stab!  Don't know the name of it, but isn't that in the last episode?


----------



## august (Jan 27, 2002)

*Naw, the finale is the episode with Lord Yodoshi. It's called "A Friend in Need," and does indeed use the "Force Point of View" technique from all three ED films.  But in one XWP ep, the banging on the door, the windmill and the millstone are recreated as well.   Also - the line "Come and get some!"

(Jenna will get this one instantly.)*


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 28, 2002)

Although she does say that line twice to my recolection, Auggie is refering to "A Family Afair"


----------



## august (Jan 28, 2002)

*Correct-amundo!*


----------



## Euterpe (Jan 28, 2002)

Go me!

Oh and Auggie...the other ep she says that in is "Tale Of 2 Muses"

my turn again...hum....

Bruce was very set in his ways from ED1. While filming ED2, he refused to replace this homemade cult film basic prop with the actual movie grade version, alothough it's not nearly as sticky.

*edited to reword*


----------



## neXus_6 (Feb 26, 2002)

I got a question for u lot:

Which one of these lines was not in the film:

1. Alright you primitive skrewheads, listen up! (although on the back of the 	    DVD case it says "Listen up you...")
2. Ah, manufactured products!
3. Klattu Berada Ni...nickel, necktie...I'm sure it definately was an N-word!
4. Groovy!


----------



## august (Feb 27, 2002)

I know, I know!   I'll leave this one for Ang or Jen though.


----------



## neXus_6 (Feb 28, 2002)

But it's a trick question so be careful...


----------



## Ice Queen (Mar 5, 2002)

Well I always thought he said, "Alright you primitive screwheads, listen up!"


----------



## bummer (May 19, 2002)

I don't remember anything about "manufactured products."


----------



## neXus_6 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bummer _
> *I don't remember anything about "manufactured products." *



it depends on what version you've seen/ they have two different endings. the ending i've seen is the one with that quote.


----------

